# Pilot's Log Book (form 414)



## Kingscoy (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi,
Perhaps an odd question...but would someone be able to tell me what the dimensions are of a WW2 RAF Pilot's Log Book (form 414)...Width and length?

Many thanks for the help and numbers.

Cheers,
Sander


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a copy of Bob Cross's Log Book, Sander, but lacking the covers, which I can measure when i dig it out. Alternatively, as my friend's who are relatives of Bob have the actual item, I can ask then ti measure it properly.
Leave it with me.


----------



## Kingscoy (Sep 29, 2016)

Many thanks Terry


----------



## SYD (Sunday at 12:01 PM)

Kingscoy said:


> Hi,
> Perhaps an odd question...but would someone be able to tell me what the dimensions are of a WW2 RAF Pilot's Log Book (form 414)...Width and length?
> 
> Many thanks for the help and numbers.
> ...


Width: 205mm Length: 217mm


----------

